
Fracking may be a bigger climate problem than we thought - erentz
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2019/8/15/20805136/climate-change-fracking-methane-emissions
======
olliej
Than who thought? Literally every study has shown that fracking releases
millions of tonnes of methane and co2, in addition to the direct environmental
damage and earthquakes.

